# Whitewater Rafting Company for Sale



## CapCityPaddler (Nov 26, 2018)

Whitewater rafting, kayaking, and tubing company for sale by owner in Richmond City, VA. We run the Upper and Lower James River through the City of Richmond. Season runs March through November. Mom and Pop shop that has been in business for the past 5 seasons. Business continues to be profitable but want to spend more time with family. Only serious inquiries please. Contact [email protected] for additional details.


----------

